

Why JavaScript Will Become The Dominant Programming Language Of The Enterprise - awwstn
http://readwrite.com/2013/08/09/why-javascript-will-become-the-dominant-programming-language-of-the-enterprise#awesm=~oe2Kb9a42Rs5h9

======
mcphilip
TL;DR

Node.js is really popular. Also, JavaScript related job postings are sharply
rising. Ergo, JavaScript will become the one true language.

------
jared314
I can't fault him for his enthusiasm, but he also didn't cite anything that
you can actually cite as fact, only indicators.

JS might replace Rails for line of business applications, but I don't yet see
JS becoming the dominant language. I have yet to see anyone show numbers
related to project expenditures or mission critical deployments, by companies
that are not already pure JS.

